# Imparare cmus

## lucapost

Sto cercando di capire come utilizzare al meglio il player cmus.

In particolare ho una domanda sulle possibilità di ordinamento dei file nella libreria principale (tasto 1 di default).

Quando importo le mie directory di mp3 infatti non riesco a capire come cmus organizza gli album, infatti non capisco con quale criterio metti gli album sotto la voce "<Compilations>" oppure sotto il nome dell'artista, cioè mi trovo un po di album dei Pink Floyd sotto l'albero del nome dell'artista, ed un pò sparsi sotto l'albero "<Compilations>". 

Pensavo che questo comportamento fosse dovuto a qualche file di playlist presente in giro per le directory, ma non è così...

C'è qualche minimalista che mi illumina?

----------

## lucapost

se nessuno mi aiuta, forse non ne vale la pena...

mi sa che tra un pò reinstallo moc

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> In particolare ho una domanda sulle possibilità di ordinamento dei file nella libreria principale (tasto 1 di default).
> 
> Quando importo le mie directory di mp3 infatti non riesco a capire come cmus organizza gli album, infatti non capisco con quale criterio metti gli album sotto la voce "<Compilations>" oppure sotto il nome dell'artista, cioè mi trovo un po di album dei Pink Floyd sotto l'albero del nome dell'artista, ed un pò sparsi sotto l'albero "<Compilations>".

 

Le tracce sono disposte secondo l'ordine Artista/Album.

Gli artisti vengono elencati in ordine alfabetico mentre gli album in ordine cronologico. 

Evidentemente hai le tag settate male...

----------

## lucapost

Mi sa che è proprio un problema di tag, questo è un esempio di file che cmus organizza decentemente sotto Artista-Album:

```
 ~/> id3info multimedia/musica/Pink\ Floyd/WishYouWereHere/Pink\ Floyd\ -\ \[1975\]\ Wish\ You\ Were\ Here\ -\ 04\ -\ Wish\ You\ Were\ Here.mp3 

*** Tag information for multimedia/musica/Pink Floyd/WishYouWereHere/Pink Floyd - [1975] Wish You Were Here - 04 - Wish You Were Here.mp3

=== TCON (Content type): Psychedelic Rock

=== TYER (Year): 1975

=== TPE1 (Lead performer(s)/Soloist(s)): Pink Floyd

=== TALB (Album/Movie/Show title): [1975] Wish You Were Here

=== TRCK (Track number/Position in set): 04

=== TIT2 (Title/songname/content description): Wish You Were Here

*** mp3 info

MPEG1/layer III

Bitrate: 256KBps

Frequency: 44KHz
```

Questo invece è uno di quelli non a posto:

```

 ~/> id3info multimedia/musica/Pink\ Floyd/The\ Piper\ at\ the\ Gates\ of\ Dawn/01\ Astronomy\ Domine.mp3 

*** Tag information for multimedia/musica/Pink Floyd/The Piper at the Gates of Dawn/01 Astronomy Domine.mp3

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== TPUB (Publisher): EMI

=== TPE2 (Band/orchestra/accompaniment): Pink Floyd

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== PRIV (Private frame):  (unimplemented)

=== TIT2 (Title/songname/content description): Astronomy Domine

=== TPE1 (Lead performer(s)/Soloist(s)): Pink Floyd

=== TALB (Album/Movie/Show title): The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn

=== TYER (Year): 1967

=== TRCK (Track number/Position in set): 01

=== TCON (Content type): (17)

=== TCOM (Composer): Syd Barrett

=== TLEN (Length): 252000

*** mp3 info

MPEG1/layer III

Bitrate: 256KBps

Frequency: 44KHz
```

C'è un pò di lavoro per mettere a posto 5 GB di mp3 con tag in disordine, qualche consiglio per agevolare il processo?

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> C'è un pò di lavoro per mettere a posto 5 GB di mp3 con tag in disordine, qualche consiglio per agevolare il processo?

 

Odio le tag. (per questo io adoro la modalita' 5 di cmus  :Smile:  )

C'e' media-sound/easytag in portage comunque... mi hanno detto che puo' agevolare il compito, ma non saprei dirti, l'ho provato una volta di sfuggita   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Odio le tag. (per questo io adoro la modalita' 5 di cmus  )
> 
> 

 

Che è la modalità predefitina di moc...

----------

## Onip

easytag io lo trovo insostituibile.

----------

## lucapost

Easytag mi ha messo a posto quasi tutto, grazie del consiglio...

Ho un'altra domanda, cosa abilita precisamentea cmus la USE="pidgin" ???

----------

## noice

non so se intendevi questo..ma

```
$ cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc |grep cmus

...

media-sound/cmus:pidgin - install support script for net-im/pidgin

...
```

```
$emerge -s pidgin

...

GTK Instant Messenger client

...
```

----------

## lucapost

ho trovato, in effetti la risposta è abbastanza scontata...la USE="pidgin" installa uno script (cmus-updatepidgin) che aggiorna la "firma/commento" di pidgin con la canzone che si sta ascoltando con cmus....

Ora ho un'altro problema con cmus. 

Ho installato rxvt-unicode, se avvio cmus dentro urxvt quando seleziono la canzone da sentire ottengo questo fastidioso effetto grafico, con scritte che compaiono e scompaiono e si sovrappongono...

Capita anche a qualcun'altro? Posso risolvere?

----------

## lavish

```
URxvt.termName: rxvt
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> URxvt.termName: rxvt
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Ogni tanto mi capita di mettere cmus in background con screen (e va bene che ci rimanga!).

Mi chiedo quindi se c'è un modo veloce per indirizzare in stdout le informazioni sulla canzone che suona nello stesso momento, non si sa mai che poi mi va di visualizzarle con xosd ....

lavish???   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Sorry lucapost, ho letto solo ora.

Nei sorgenti di cmus troverai il seguente script: cmus-status-display

Dagli un'occhiata  :Wink: 

```
#!/bin/sh

#

# cmus-status-display

#

# Usage:

#   in cmus command ":set status_display_program=cmus-status-display"

#

# This scripts is executed by cmus when status changes:

#   cmus-status-display key1 val1 key2 val2 ...

#

# All keys contain only chars a-z. Values are UTF-8 strings.

#

# Keys: status file url artist album discnumber tracknumber title date

#   - status (stopped, playing, paused) is always given

#   - file or url is given only if track is 'loaded' in cmus

#   - other keys/values are given only if they are available

#  

 

output()

{

   # write status to /tmp/cmus-status (not very useful though)

   echo "$*" >> /tmp/cmus-status 2>&1

 

   # WMI (http://wmi.modprobe.de/)

   #wmiremote -t "$*" &> /dev/null

}

 

while test $# -ge 2

do

   eval _$1='$2'

   shift

   shift

done

 

if test -n "$_file"

then

   h=$(($_duration / 3600))

   m=$(($_duration % 3600))

 

   duration=""

   test $h -gt 0 && dur="$h:"

   duration="$dur$(printf '%02d:%02d' $(($m / 60)) $(($m % 60)))"

 

   output "[$_status] $_artist - $_album - $_title ($_date) $duration"

elif test -n "$_url"

then

   output "[$_status] $_url - $_title"

else

   output "[$_status]"

fi
```

----------

## lucapost

Quando lancio in cmus il comando:

```
 ~/> cat .cmus/command-history |grep status

set status_display_program=cmus-status-display 
```

non viene creato alcun file /tmp/cmus-status!!!

----------

## lavish

Prova a usare il path completo

```
set status_display_program=/path/to/cmus-status-display
```

----------

## lucapost

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Prova a usare il path completo
> 
> ```
> set status_display_program=/path/to/cmus-status-display
> ```
> ...

 

...ma quante ne sai?   :Very Happy: 

ps:peccato che non si veda lo stato di avanzamento della canzone!

----------

## lucapost

da qualche giorno ho aggiornato cmus alla versione di sviluppo tramite git, finalemnte questa sopporta un aggiornamento completo delle informazioni sullo sato delle canzoni attrapvero il comando cmus-remote -Q.

Yuppy!

```

emerge -C cmus && git clone git://repo.or.cz/cmus.git
```

 :Wink: 

----------

